

The new iPhone - mdznr
http://mdznr.com/thenewiphone
Hint: click around a bit.
======
antidaily
Looks good - is it supposed to do something?

~~~
mdznr
Click around a bit.

~~~
lostlogin
It doesn't do anything on (ironically) my iPhone.

~~~
mdznr
Clicking the volume up and volume down buttons on the iPhone (on the website)
will add/subtract to the height of iPhone.

